# delta jointer 37 196



## swampjack80 (Jan 19, 2010)

i found this jointer in the shopper for 350. i went to the guys house and looked at it. Ive never owned or used a jointer so all I know about them is what I've read on here and other sites. The owner had other really nice equipment and it all seemed well taken care of. Ive found lots of info on the model no. 37 195 but cant find anything on the 37 196. Do any of you know anything about this jointer? Is it a good deal? He said its about 10 yrs old and was around 650 new, but said he only used it a few times after he got it. I got him to run it and it ran smooth and parts didnt fly off, haha, so thats a good thing. Any info on this saw would be helpful. Also, should I even worry about getting a jointer or could i do the same with a table saw and a hand plane? I'm just starting out and kind of a weekend warrior, so I dont want to go overkill if its not necassary. Thanks guys.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

google "delta 37 196" You'll get info about the machine, opinions, etc


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Jointers are great for getting edges and faces (limited width) flat so you can rip or plane the other side and end up with parallel faces or edges and straight stock. If you have the money and the room, it would not hurt to have a jointer. I would think a table saw would be the first machine to get though.

Here are some reviews of the 195. 
"http://powertoolsupply.tripod.com/tool/jointer/isbn_b00004y73o.htm" 
Sounds like a decent machine. Offer $250.00


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Did that Delta 37-196 look like this? They've had a few iterations of that model…like the 37-275X


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Some folks picked them up 2 or3 years ago from Amazon for $323 shipped with a free mobile base. $350 would prompt me to buying a new one from Grizzly, Ridgid, etc….there's just not that much difference between the performance of them. $250 used seems more reasonable….tell him we said to lower his price! 
;-) Just because he paid too much, doesn't mean you should have to!


----------



## oldoak (Mar 30, 2010)

I paid $240 today for a 37-196 excellant condition. Big auction lots of woodworking tools. I had a smaller unit but thought it was time to upscale a little.


----------



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

I paid $75 for a 37-195. Nice shape, trying to convert it to 230 now.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey swampjack, don't know if you bought the mentioned jointer or not, I saw a Delta 37-196 today on craigslist for $300. Just hoping it does turn out to be a good deal. I just picked it up. Now who to find to help me UNload it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you want to pay for gas and dinner, I'll drive down and give you a hand ;-))


----------

